# Crystal Beach 7-10/7-12



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

After a slowwww summer shark fishing this far, I decided to give it another shot with favorable winds and conditions. Got down Friday evening and dropped a bonita and a ray about 6:30pm. The baits didn't have to sit long and the line with ray went slack. I caught up to the leader and realized the two lines were tangled but I could feel a good fish on the other end. My buddy and I both reeled in a line. With an extremely low tide we had a hard time getting the fish over the first bar where the water was only about a foot deep. We finally get the shark to the sand and I have my biggest fish of the summer, a 5' 8" healthy bull tagged and released. After untangling the leader from the other line we find that the bonita is no longer hooked so we call it a night satisfied from the nice bull. Set out the next morning and dropped two fresh rays and some small mullet for my little cousins. Around 10am one of the ray goes slack and we reel in a little 4'6" blacktip also tagged and released. Hung out the rest of the day ;etting the cousins catch some small sharks and rebaited both 9/0s around 5. about an hour before dark one of the 9/0s get slammed with a hard run and we are hooked up again. After a good fight we land another awesome 5' 8.5" bull. Felt good to get back on some sharks!


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

.


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

can anyone tell me why the pictures are little :headknock


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

It's happening no matter what forum you attach your .jpgs to.


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

click on the pic it blows up


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome trip


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet Catches!


----------



## soberliving (Aug 7, 2011)

How far out did you take your baits?


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

soberliving said:


> How far out did you take your baits?


the first bull was caught about 250 yds. the blacktip and the second bull were both out about 500 yds


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice !


----------

